# Single Cuber seeks cubette



## Zeroknight (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello ladies, I am a lonely cuber seeking a female to commute- I mean bond with. When your with me I'll make sure nothing ever gets oll, err old. I like long walks on the beach, Reading and Programming. I like to scramble, I mean mix things up from time to time, so you'll never know what to expect when your with me. *growls* And when we cube together, we can share theories and methods and even try team BLD solving. I can already picture the two of us together. You seductively whispering in my ear, "R,U prime, L prime. There, it's solved." (By the way, for you ladies who especially love the fridrich, I average sub-15 with it). Also, I'm not shallow at all, so you can be a beginner, intermediate, advanced, or even expert. So if anyone is interested, we can meet up anytime, any pll- I mean place. I can't wait to see you there.



(Sorry, I would have made it longer if my dad wasn't rushing me off the computer)


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 25, 2009)

Pfffftttt...HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA OMG that was so funny


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jan 25, 2009)

BAHAHAHAHA I like this guy!


----------



## Ramen (Jan 25, 2009)

rofl.

can't wait til li meet you?


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jan 25, 2009)

maybe you can date dene?


----------



## happa95 (Jan 25, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> maybe you can date dene?



ROFLMAO


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jan 25, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHA, thats funny!


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jan 25, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> maybe you can date dene?



LOLOL


I am really tempted to copy/paste this onto some dating website and see what happens.

I really like the idea of seductive BLD. That is just hilarious.


----------



## toast (Jan 25, 2009)

This thread would be funnier if he came back and seriously told you all he wasn't joking.


----------



## mazei (Jan 25, 2009)

I liked the Team BLD part. Laughed like hell.


----------



## minsarker (Jan 25, 2009)

This is so freaking funny. It would be even funnier if somehow hes actually serious hahaha


----------



## Zeroknight (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm serious guys. Everywhere I go, no girl will date me, so I figure, why not try here?

No, not really. Be back (from church) at three to maybe edit it up some more. Sir E. Brum said he would actually post this on a dating site and he'll post the hits back here. Can't wait


----------



## (X) (Jan 25, 2009)

Zeroknight said:


> (Sorry, I would have made it longer if my dad wasn't rushing me off the computer)



That's the best part


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 25, 2009)

can I use this as copypasta (slightly edited) on the *chan sites? (I know, rule 1 and 2)


----------



## blah (Jan 25, 2009)

happa95 said:


> ROFLMAO



ROF2LMAO.

Be a _real_ cuber.


----------



## Odin (Jan 25, 2009)

blah said:


> happa95 said:
> 
> 
> > ROFLMAO
> ...



LOLL!

Off topic : whats up with all these threads about single cubers looking for chick cubers? I like some one but im to chicken to ask her out D:


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 25, 2009)

Odin said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > happa95 said:
> ...



Yeah I know, *both* of them are getting quite annoying. Even though one of them is just asking about any female cubers and the thread starter had something in his sig about looking for a girl and this one was a joke...


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 25, 2009)

Zeroknight said:


> And when we cube together, we can share theories and methods and even try team BLD solving. I can already picture the two of us together. You seductively whispering in my ear, "R,U prime, L prime. There, it's solved." (By the way, for you ladies who especially love the fridrich, I average sub-15 with it).



Nice... Thanks for sharing your fantasies with us.

And how come your average is sub15 while your pb is 28 something on your signature?


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 25, 2009)

Odin said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > happa95 said:
> ...



ROF2LMAO is the ultimate method.
It combines F2L, ROLL, and the great cuber Tyson MAO.

The way to do it is to Recognize OLL before you do F2L, then execute at Tyson Mao speed. 

Edit: what is a cubette?

With a quick search, I found this:
http://www.mileskimball.com/MilesKi...n&SCID=Gadgets&ProductID=0000139290&SiteNum=0
Enjoy!


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 25, 2009)

I just know that this is going to get him a girl. (yes, I am being serious here)


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 25, 2009)

if it works I will post one here too

I'd love to have a girl, cuber or not (but preferably someone with the same hobbies as I do because I'm bad at talking about stuff that doesn't interest me)


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 25, 2009)

HAHAHA and you actually think this will work? XD
sorry but I'm totally NOT interested, but this is very amusing.
good luck though


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 25, 2009)

Ahh, this is just for failblog.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 25, 2009)

Zeroknight said:


> You seductively whispering in my ear, "R,U prime, L prime. There, it's solved."



That part was really funny  Where did'ja come up with the idea for this?


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 25, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Zeroknight said:
> 
> 
> > You seductively whispering in my ear, "R,U prime, L prime. There, it's solved."
> ...



Despair is the key ingredient for ideas


----------



## shelley (Jan 25, 2009)

Remember the cube pickup lines thread?
Arnaud, I think you have competition!


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 25, 2009)

shelley said:


> Remember the cube pickup lines thread?
> Arnaud, I think you have competition!



As long as that competition involves him, me, and 3 billion women I am ok with that


----------



## Odin (Jan 25, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Remember the cube pickup lines thread?
> ...



Loll!! but naw rly i need to get some girls at my school cubing


----------



## Dene (Jan 25, 2009)

So does this mean that for example, Shelley, is no longer a cuber?


----------



## Odin (Jan 25, 2009)

Dene said:


> So does this mean that for example, Shelley, is no longer a cuber?



Shelley dosent cube any more?


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 25, 2009)

Odin said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > So does this mean that for example, Shelley, is no longer a cuber?
> ...



I think Dene means cubette might be the new word.
I like to call everyone cubists. Cubist is a person.
Cube is an adjective that becomes cuber and cubest. Cuber= very cube.


----------



## shelley (Jan 25, 2009)

Pablo Picasso is a cubist. We are cubers. We cube. We speedcube. Cuber A can cube faster than cuber B. Cube is far more often used as a verb than an adjective.


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 25, 2009)

shelley said:


> Pablo Picasso is a cubist. We are cubers. We cube. We speedcube. Cuber A can cube faster than cuber B. Cube is far more often used as a verb than an adjective.



But Picasso is so cool! We can make cube art too!

http://www.theworldsbestever.com/2007/12/02/invader-1.jpg
http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/images/rubiksde.jpg

"Cube" is a noun, verb, adjective, adverb,... and what else?


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 25, 2009)

Well, I think that cubes are meant for mathematics. I'd rather cube the number google than cube with my sexy cubing cube.


----------



## Zeroknight (Jan 26, 2009)

K, sorry their was a meeting at church that took longer than expected... Anyway time to answer questions...



d4m4s74 said:


> can I use this as copypasta (slightly edited) on the *chan sites? (I know, rule 1 and 2)



Uh, sorry, I don't know the rules (chan rules right)? What are they?



> ROFLMAO
> 
> ROF2LMAO.
> 
> Be a _real_ cuber.



Nice ))



nitrocan said:


> Zeroknight said:
> 
> 
> > And when we cube together, we can share theories and methods and even try team BLD solving. I can already picture the two of us together. You seductively whispering in my ear, "R,U prime, L prime. There, it's solved." (By the way, for you ladies who especially love the fridrich, I average sub-15 with it).
> ...



Just another something to get the ladies, if you know what I'm saying...*wink,wink, nudge, nudge*



> ROF2LMAO is the ultimate method.
> It combines F2L, ROLL, and the great cuber Tyson MAO.
> 
> The way to do it is to Recognize OLL before you do F2L, then execute at Tyson Mao speed.


Fridggin Sexyness.


> Edit: what is a cubette?
> 
> With a quick search, I found this:
> http://www.mileskimball.com/MilesKi...n&SCID=Gadgets&ProductID=0000139290&SiteNum=0
> Enjoy!


OH YES, SO SEXY/11!!!



nitrocan said:


> Ahh, this is just for failblog.



 Are you saying I phail?



EmersonHerrmann said:


> Zeroknight said:
> 
> 
> > You seductively whispering in my ear, "R,U prime, L prime. There, it's solved."
> ...





nitrocan said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Zeroknight said:
> ...



Please, I can get any girl, anytime, in under 21 moves, I mean minutes.



AvGalen said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Remember the cube pickup lines thread?
> ...



Well I'm sure one of them has to like cubing right?


----------



## CAT13 (Jan 26, 2009)

Zeroknight said:


> phail


fail

And I think that would scare someone if you put that on a dating website.


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 26, 2009)

Zeroknight said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > Zeroknight said:
> ...



Yeah, chicks dig the sub-15 cuber.


----------



## Zeroknight (Jan 26, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> Zeroknight said:
> 
> 
> > nitrocan said:
> ...


definitely, especially feminists cause a woman invented the method.


----------



## Escher (Jan 26, 2009)

Zeroknight said:


> definitely, especially feminists cause a woman invented the method.



well...

(msg too short)


----------



## mazei (Jan 26, 2009)

Maybe Fridrich would go out with you.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jan 26, 2009)

CAT13 said:


> Zeroknight said:
> 
> 
> > phail
> ...



We will find out.


----------



## Odin (Jan 26, 2009)

Sir E Brum said:


> CAT13 said:
> 
> 
> > Zeroknight said:
> ...



Loll! thats funny this is epic WIN! but it makes me feel lonley and single wich i am D:


----------



## Zeroknight (Jan 26, 2009)

mazei said:


> Maybe Fridrich would go out with you.



OMG, YES. 
1

Sir E Brum, you did it?


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jan 26, 2009)

Zeroknight said:


> mazei said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe Fridrich would go out with you.
> ...



Yes, now we must wait. I posted on three different websites.


----------



## Odin (Jan 26, 2009)

Sir E Brum said:


> Zeroknight said:
> 
> 
> > mazei said:
> ...



Loll!!!!! that is so fricking funny!! you derseervereS a cookie!


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 26, 2009)

lol, I posted this message on my Facebook note, and I tagged as many friends as I can!


----------



## Zeroknight (Jan 26, 2009)

So do I get any cool points for making this? :-D

Oh yeah, guys, if you post this somewhere else, please post the replies.


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 26, 2009)

Zeroknight said:


> So do I get any cool points for making this? :-D
> 
> Oh yeah, guys, if you post this somewhere else, please post the replies.



Well, you are certainly a god. =D

One friend's reply: this weirded me out huy
My reply: Well then... You're not the lady for me! Woot!


----------



## Zeroknight (Jan 26, 2009)

Well, I don't know about a God, but thanks :-DD


----------



## abr71310 (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh gosh, that made my day.
That, and the periodic table of OLL.
You guys are so epic win xD


----------



## (X) (Jan 26, 2009)

Sir E Brum said:


> Zeroknight said:
> 
> 
> > mazei said:
> ...



I can't wait to see the results


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 31, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Pablo Picasso is a cubist. We are cubers. We cube. We speedcube. Cuber A can cube faster than cuber B. Cube is far more often used as a verb than an adjective.
> ...





Picasso FAIL! huskyomega is better












http://www.omega.url.tw/products/products_fp_e.html


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 31, 2009)

Pretty clever dude. I'd say I'm proud, but I don't know you.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 31, 2009)

"Cubette"? What about Cubetress?


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 10, 2009)

Sorry for bringing this dead thread back, but I made another stab at the online thing with a better site... =D

Craigslist

I will be very surprised if I get a real response and I don't get flagged.


----------



## Kian (Feb 10, 2009)

mazei said:


> Maybe Fridrich would go out with you.



he said "cub*ette*"


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 10, 2009)

Sir E Brum said:


> Sorry for bringing this dead thread back, but I made another stab at the online thing with a better site... =D
> 
> Craigslist
> 
> I will be very surprised if I get a real response and I don't get flagged.



I flagged it for best of craigslist. =p


----------



## Weiseguy (Feb 10, 2009)

this reminds me of another craiglist posting....

http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/nyc/308349637.html

World of Warcraft anyone?

On topic: EPIC WIN


----------



## Tyson (Feb 10, 2009)

Zeroknight said:


> Well, I don't know about a God, but thanks :-DD



You're in New York? If you ever decide to go around Manhattan bars trying to pick up girls with a Rubik's Cube, I would like to come and observe.


----------



## Weiseguy (Feb 10, 2009)

To add on to this topic:

Today at school (high school senior) I had 2 of my cubes with me. My friend had his two. We mixed them both up and were solving them, 2 in a row each. We actually had a circle of 10-15 people watching us chain solve (we average around 40s, so they could mix and hand off the new scrambled cube to as as we finished). Of the 10-15, at least 8 were girls, meaning more girls then guys, meaning I have a chance!!


----------



## riffz (Feb 11, 2009)

lol at BLD


----------



## dChan (Feb 11, 2009)

Fobo911 said:


> Well, I think that cubes are meant for mathematics. I'd rather cube the number google than cube with my sexy cubing cube.



Sorry, I just had to point out that it's "googol" and not "google."

Heh, anyhow, I just saw this thread today and I almost thought the first post was serious until it got closer to the end with the Team BLD and dad stuff. Awesome post and I too would be interested if someone replied to such an advertisement.


----------



## OctaChoron (Feb 13, 2009)

haha! well, i'm beginner/intermediate and would like to get up to the 15sec level everybody else is at. I've only been doing the cube since 12/26/2008, but I take it with me everywhere I go. I've learned basic cube terminology and notations.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 13, 2009)

Weiseguy said:


> ...We actually had a circle of 10-15 people watching us chain solve ...Of the 10-15, at least 8 were girls, meaning more girls then guys, meaning I have a chance!!


Your math is correct, but you seem to have a problem counting the (what I am assuming to be) non-girls


----------



## Jhong253 (Feb 14, 2009)

lol this is hilarious. I just posted the exact thing almost word by word on my facebook note. I'm going to post the replies on here if I get any. I'm known as the cube guy at my school so... I hope some girls reply lol.

I just added couple lines. 
I changed "programming" to "chemistry," 
"I enjoy classical pochmann -- uhh, music.,"
Changed the notation to: " U, R, M, y prime, L prime. There, it's solved." (as in U (you) R (are) M, y (my) L (love))
"I can only picture you, for I will be blinded by your beauty."
"Just to let you know, I enjoy freestyle."
"I look forward to starting a new love 3OP, err... cycle."

I erased the whole dad thing because I want the facebook friends to think I'm being serious


----------

